# Opinion on Rat's Bloating?



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently discovered that one of my rats, Andromeda, has been lethargic as of late and she looks like she's bloated but she eats normally. There's wet matter around her vulva and anus and it smells but I'm not so sure what it is. I'm scared that she might have megacolon and could die from it. I also think she's had this particular problem before but perhaps it's nothing at all and I'm just a paranoid rat mama. Any opinions on this?


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

How long have you had her?
Is she around males?
How old is she?
What does her stool look like?
What does the wetness around her vulva smell and look like?
Pictures of her and her stool would be great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would take her to the vet ASAP. This could well be closed Pyometra, that causes bloating as effectively it is a womb infection that can't get out, so it builds up until it is released internally, generally leading to sudden and severe septicemia (which is often fatal). However if you can catch it before that happens and either get her an emergency spay or strong medication then she could well recover fully.

If it is megacolon then as shes an adult you could look at modifying her diet and keep her happy for some time. Rats can also get occasional digestive problems which often resolve themselves, check she's not eaten anything she shouldnt, potted plants are particularly common.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I was thinking the same as isamurat but didn't want to say anything until I got more info. Foul smelling discharge leads me to think it's pyometra but then I wonder if maybe she isn't pregnant. If she hasn't been around males in the last month I'd say pyometra. If the stool looks normal then it's likely not mc and after a certain age they're less likely to have mc and more likely to have pyometra. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

She hasn't been around males and last night she wasn't doing so well as she was lethargic and breathing heavily. My dad and I managed to get her to drink some water and this morning she ate a yogurt treat and I caught her drinking water.

Her vulva is absent of color instead of the usual pink color it normally is.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She sounds very ill.please get her to a vet soon. She needs a high dose of antibiotics at least. I know it can be hard to get a good vet but she does sound bad.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

The problem with taking her to a vet is the fact I don't have the money and I don't know of any exotic vets in the Eugene,OR area.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.ratfanclub.org/vetrefw.html

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=exot...F-8&ei=eIfxUYSTDoSGyAHEiYGACg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg
At least Banfield can look at her, if not more.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

She just seems sluggish and is drinking water so I have no idea what's going on with her right now. But thanks for caring about my rat's health and giving me information for pet hospitals.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would try to find a way to get her to the vet. In till then, keep an eye on her. A shot in the dark, but I Think lavender buds can help if you happen to have them. Though I'm not 100% sure if that's true.

Have you felt her belly? is it hard or soft? If it's hard, massaging it could at least help relieve some pressure. So would trying to keep her on soft foods (like yogurt and baby food) and making sure she drinks plenty of water, or at least some type of fluid.

But for the most part, try to keep an eye on her and see how she does. If it's an infection it's possible her body will fight it on it's own, not an 100% guarantee, but if she can't get to a vet, that's the best you can hope for.

Make sure to keep us updated on how she is doing. Pictures would also help.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> I would try to find a way to get her to the vet. In till then, keep an eye on her. A shot in the dark, but I Think lavender buds can help if you happen to have them. Though I'm not 100% sure if that's true.
> 
> Have you felt her belly? is it hard or soft? If it's hard, massaging it could at least help relieve some pressure. So would trying to keep her on soft foods (like yogurt and baby food) and making sure she drinks plenty of water, or at least some type of fluid.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am keeping an eye on her. Her stomach is fat but I'm not sure if it's her or something else. What exactly do lavendar buds do for rats?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I think there is somewhere you can buy baytril from online in the us. I think it's stickied. If you could get some of that and put her on a high end dose it may help. My experience with pyo is that it's pretty nasty and few rats get over it on there own.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

My grandma just gave my girls romaine lettuce and they're attacking it like no one's business.

It has been really hot where I live lately so I don't know if that's contributed to Andromeda's lethargic behavior.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to tell you my experience with pyometra. 

One day in noticed my rat was bleeding from her vagina. Rats do not have periods and I knew it was blood from her vagina not urethra. She had at the time a massive mammary tumor and she was skin and bones. I was afraid to put her through surgery because she was so lethargic and weak I didn't think she would make it. I scheduled to have her pts because I knew she was in a huge amount of pain. I figured she had uterine cancer that was spreading internally because she was soo skinny and I fed her eggs and protein shakes and everything I could get my hands on that I heard was good for putting weight on a rat and nothing would work. Once I scheduled the appt I cried for hours and I was at work. I came home and picked her up and cried some more and she just looked at me and started boggling for a pretty long time and I figured she was saying mom don't do it I've still got the fight in me. So I cancelled the euthanasia amd scheduled a full spay and if everything was good in the abdomen my vet would remove her tumor as well. After that first day of a few drops of blood I didn't see anymore. I almost cancelled her appt because I figured it was a fluke but then my reasonable side told me not to that it's no good to have blood coming from her vagina and even though it wasn't doing it anymore that something was wrong. She went in and he removed her uterus... Essentially the infection was so bad that part of her uterus was dead tissue. She had dead rotten tissue in her abdomen. After the first day she bled I couldn't get her an appt for a full week my vet only does surgery on Tuesdays. I have no doubt that she would have died a very painful death if she wouldn't have gotten treatment quickly. In humans if we're having pain in our abdomen we tell our doctor and they will figure out what is wrong with it before it gets so bad it can't be treated. Rats can't tell us they're in pain... by the time they show any symptoms it is serious. 

If you can't get her uterus removed at least consider taking her in for euthanasia generally it costs under $100usd and she won't suffer anymore. She shouldn't have to suffer it's probably extremely painful and once it goes septic which it will it will infect her whole body and she will be in excruciating pain every organ will be screaming out to her that something is wrong but she can't do anything about it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

She's not bleeding from anywhere so I don't think it's pyo.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Can you get pictures of her? I'm thinking this could be multiple things going on that are making it look worse then what it actually is.

If you haven't yet, feel her stomach. Knowing if it's soft or hard, or maybe has a hard spot is very important in determining what it is.

Lavender buds from what I know helps with preventing septic shock.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Doesn't have to be blood. 


http://ratguide.com/health/reproductive/pyometra.php


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well she's eating food right now so i have no idea and where could I get lavender buds?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

On lavender buds, what I'm seeing is you can mainly get them online. A health or herbal store might carry them as well though.

I don't think it's Pyometra. Typically it's from a large tumor like structure, so her stomach would be hard, or at least have a hard area (or a few hard areas). I'm judging since you haven't answer my question, her stomach is soft/normal feeling?

I'm thinking, it got hot. Her stomach was upset and she was already having some constipation, and because it was hot, she got dehydrated a bit and might have suffered from heat stroke. I know when people get dehydrated they sometimes turn pale, which might explain why her vulva was a different color. As for the discharge, it's possible it could of been caused by the heat as well. (Does she still have it?). For the heavy breathing, I'm not sure. It's possible you saw panting which rats often do when extremely hot.

Try to keep her cage cool, especially since it's summer. Tiles are great for keeping cool,especially if you put them in the freezer for a little bit, so are freezing water bottles.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> On lavender buds, what I'm seeing is you can mainly get them online. A health or herbal store might carry them as well though.
> 
> I don't think it's Pyometra. Typically it's from a large tumor like structure, so her stomach would be hard, or at least have a hard area (or a few hard areas). I'm judging since you haven't answer my question, her stomach is soft/normal feeling?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this response. It makes sense on why she's feeling poorly. Her stomach isn't hard at all and it feels normal just a bit fat. My other rat has that white vulva as well and hasn't been active as late either. It's been so hot out that I moved my fan to keep them cool during the day. Yes Andromeda is still leaking but there was poop coming out earlier so I hope some of the discomfort got relieved in her stomach. 

Also what do you mean by tiles?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Stone floor tiles, paving bricks, etc. Stone and cement stays cool. Flat paving bricks are about 50 cents - get a couple, keep one in the freezer, one in the cage and switch them out. Make sure they're getting lots of wet foods like water melon, romaine lettuce that's wet from rinsing, let them munch on frozen veggies - it will help keep them hydrated. You can add a second waterbottle with an electrolyte drink like Pedialyte or Gatoraid, goes bad fast, change it daily and keep plain fresh water available as well.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Whatever it is why are you wasting valuable time it's obviously serious get her to the vets! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Here are some pictures I took of Andromeda today. Hopefully it will give you a better idea on what is wrong with her.

As for the person above me, I cannot afford to take my baby to the vet right now.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's a closer look at her belly in case someone wants to add an opinion on the pyometra idea.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

OK,
Take your rat and cup her in your hands. Then put her up to your ear. Give her a gentle shake once or twice. Be sure you're cupping her, so she's not injured. If you hear water sloshing inside her, then it's bad. It's really bad. Normally with this sounds come thinning of the animal and diarrhea. They look like they have starvation bloat. Thin body and huge belly. They walk slowly and deliberately. Almost like an older person using a walker. If you hear the sloshing..... Then a vet is the only way to save your rat. Of course, even if you do get her to the vet there's no guarantee she'll make it. In many cases, "if you hear water sloshing sounds", it's already too late.

Now, if you "DON'T" hear sloshing, then I have no idea what's wrong with your rat.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I tried what you said and I didn't hear anything.

But thanks for your helpful suggestion.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

CherryDawn89 said:


> I tried what you said and I didn't hear anything.
> 
> But thanks for your helpful suggestion.


That's good news. That means she has a chance at recovering.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I hope so. I gave her lettuce and cucumber and she ate those so we'll see.

Andromeda hasn't been pooping very well and I'm hoping the lettuce helps unclog it because I know romaine lettuce is high in fiber.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

You might not want to give her lettuce while she's bloated. It can cause bloating in humans, so it might do the same in rats. 

When my husband feels bloated. He just takes a couple of tums. Too bad we can't do the same for rats.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

What would you recommend for food while she's bloated?


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Also this whole situation is making me feel like I'm horrible rat owner because it was so sudden. :/


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

What's her usual food?


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Kaytee's Fiesta Max for rats and hamsters


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Has she been eating this food for a long time or is this a recent change? Have there been any recent changes in what you feed her as far as fruits/veggies? 

Kaytee isn't the best brand to feed, but it's not going to cause bloating. Does she eat it all or does she pick and choose what she eats from it?

If you can, you should try to switch her over to Harlan or oxbow. They're a more complete diet.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Both of my ratties have been eating this for a long time and I haven't changed anything. They eat everything but the alfalfa pellets and some of the grain in the food. I'm not sure if something in the food actually upset her tummy the last time she ate from it. Would that be possible at all?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Alfalfa pellets can grow mold quickly if they get wet. Back when we had rabbits, they would get bloated if they ate molded pellets. So, it could be possible. 

It just seems like it would have passed by now if it was just an upset stomach. Is the bloating getting worse or staying the same?


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's staying the same.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I have no idea why she's staying bloated. Is she losing weight? Is her back bone becoming more prominent? Does she act sick? 

If it's dietary, constipation, you can add some extra fiber to her diet and that might help. Just give her a teaspoon of rolled oats with her food to add fiber. Make sure she drinks plenty of water and give her melons to help get her more moisture. Does she poop regularly? 

If it's another reason, then I don't even have a guess as to what it could be. 

Here's a link I found about bloating. 
http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2467


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Daize said:


> I have no idea why she's staying bloated. Is she losing weight? Is her back bone becoming more prominent? Does she act sick?
> 
> If it's dietary, constipation, you can add some extra fiber to her diet and that might help. Just give her a teaspoon of rolled oats with her food to add fiber. Make sure she drinks plenty of water and give her melons to help get her more moisture. Does she poop regularly?
> 
> ...


I can feel her backbone but she doesn't seem to be losing weight. Like I've said before, she's lethargic and just seems very sleepy with very little interest in her food. She has been eating her daily Yogie and lettuce and has been drinking water.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's another link I found. Not sure if you've already seen this one or not. 
http://www.petresearch.net/phpBB2/bloated-constipation-how-to-help-t19216.html


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

http://ratguide.com/health/figures/pyometra_figure_1.php

I really think this is pyometra. I know this is gross but smell the discharge. If it smells like doodee then it could be constipation if it smells like nasty stink rot then it's probably pyometra. 

The rat in that case above was constipated as well because her uterus was so swollen it was pushing her bowels out of the way. Please call some vets and see if they have a payment plan or apply for care credit. She looks miserable in those pictures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I checked and there's only one vet that offers carecredit and I see nothing about rats on the website.

It's really frustrating because I don't know what I can do for my rat if it is a uterus infection. :/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My vet was a "Bird Wellness Center & Exotic Vet". I called and they told me they did see rats; in fact, the doc owned her own.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

zurfaces said:


> http://ratguide.com/health/figures/pyometra_figure_1.php
> 
> I really think this is pyometra. I know this is gross but smell the discharge. If it smells like doodee then it could be constipation if it smells like nasty stink rot then it's probably pyometra.
> 
> ...


I'm really hoping it's not pyometra, because she doesn't have the money for a vet. If she did have the money she would have been to the vet by now. 

She's already feeling pretty bad about the situation. Sometimes if there's no money, there's no money. It's not her fault, but she's feeling like she's let her baby down.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

CherryDawn89 said:


> I checked and there's only one vet that offers carecredit and I see nothing about rats on the website.
> 
> It's really frustrating because I don't know what I can do for my rat if it is a uterus infection. :/


I don't think there's much you can do. If she has pyometra, inevitably her uterus will rupture, the pus will enter her bloodstream, and she will die of sepsis. 

However the Kaytee fiesta mix is a horrible, horrible food - you said they pick the pellets out... sadly those are the only part of the food that contain any kind of nutrition (if any, sometimes they're just alfalfa rabbit pellets). I don't think this kind of food would cause bloating, but I would not give her more fiber - if this is a digestive tract issue, too much fiber may just cause her to become constipated bloat even more. 

This link has some good help with bloating: http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails093.html


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Jaguar said:


> I don't think there's much you can do. If she has pyometra, inevitably her uterus will rupture, the pus will enter her bloodstream, and she will die of sepsis.
> 
> However the Kaytee fiesta mix is a horrible, horrible food - you said they pick the pellets out... sadly those are the only part of the food that contain any kind of nutrition (if any, sometimes they're just alfalfa rabbit pellets). I don't think this kind of food would cause bloating, but I would not give her more fiber - if this is a digestive tract issue, too much fiber may just cause her to become constipated bloat even more.
> 
> This link has some good help with bloating: http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails093.html


I checked out that link earlier. That's why I suggested more fiber. Here's the last paragraph on that article. 

"And remember: Everything s/he eats while s/he's stopped up will have an impact on your results. Broccoli (flowers) makes one very very gassy. If you're trying to alleviate gas, you _don't want to feed broccoli. Complex proteins (chicken, beef, etc) take a lot more effort to break down than simple proteins (soy, dark leafy greens, etc) - if the kidneys are overwhelmed with processing toxins (as a result of an obstruction) you don't want them working over-time needlessly, so you don't want to feed them McDonald's hamburgers quite yet. Sugars can build up, so you want to avoid that too (for the time being) no matter how badly you feel for them. Lastly, *FIBER GOOD!"


*_


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you for the posts.

Her sister, Bellatrix, is doing just fine though so I think it's only contained to Andromeda right now. I'm going to keep an eye on both though.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Just get out the phone book or google vet in your area. Call starting at the closest and work your way out. Ask if they see rats if they say yes explain your situation and then see if they have payment plans available or know of any programs you can apply for to get her care. Call any small animal rescues in the area and see if they know a good vet. That is how I found my vet and he's fantastic. 

I understand she feels bad about it and trust me I do too. I wish I had the money to give her to take this rat to the vet but I don't. You just have to try everything you can. 

Pyometra is easily CURED if you have her uterus removed. 

I hope it is just constipation but be prepared for it not to be. 

Give her wet foods only to get her hydrated... you can also give her senekot I read that in one of the links above. I'd try prune baby food because that always gives babies the craps so why not rats too. You can also get an infant suppository and scrap it down so it's rat anus sized. I used to have to do that with my cat his bowels are in an odd formation and sometimes his stool gets stuck. Just follow the directions on the bottle. While you're sticking suppositories up your rats hiney you can call around finding a vet just in case the suppositories don't work. 


I'm not rrying to make you feel bad but you can't roll over and give up. I have been in your shoes before with my moms dog and we found a group that paid for his vet visit and treatment. People care for animals and want to help them. 

I'd be willing to paypal you $20 if other people would too. If you can get 10 people to give you 20 you'll have 200 and that's a spay at some places. Sell your game systems old electronics video games jewelry. Then once this is all over do something to prevent it from happening in the future. A job even on the weekends will put a little money in your rat fund 


If you can't do that at a minimum dope her up on ibuprofen to make her pain less. 

Good luck I really hope it's just constipation but my heart is telling me it's not :/ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Could you very some baytril online. it's not nearly as good asa spray but it may help her. If you Can put her ona high end dose there is a chance it will shift it and it would be doable without going to the vets so probably cheaper.I'm sure someone us based can link you to the site that sells it.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Could you please? I'd be very grateful for that.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Is it a good sign if Andromeda is drinking water and eating? She just sniffed the food dish, took a piece out of it and then scuttled off to eat it. Lol.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Eating and drinking are always good signs.  Next good sign would be eliminating.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Daize said:


> I checked out that link earlier. That's why I suggested more fiber. Here's the last paragraph on that article.
> 
> "And remember: Everything s/he eats while s/he's stopped up will have an impact on your results. Broccoli (flowers) makes one very very gassy. If you're trying to alleviate gas, you _don't want to feed broccoli. Complex proteins (chicken, beef, etc) take a lot more effort to break down than simple proteins (soy, dark leafy greens, etc) - if the kidneys are overwhelmed with processing toxins (as a result of an obstruction) you don't want them working over-time needlessly, so you don't want to feed them McDonald's hamburgers quite yet. Sugars can build up, so you want to avoid that too (for the time being) no matter how badly you feel for them. Lastly, *FIBER GOOD!"
> 
> ...


Fiber is good, in small amounts. But too much could have the opposite effect. Fiber is basically undigestible plant matter - it bulks out the feces and helps it move faster, but it draws water from the rest of the body to do so. Too much and it could dehydrate her or make her bloat up even worse.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Isamurat said:


> Could you very some baytril online. it's not nearly as good asa spray but it may help her. If you Can put her ona high end dose there is a chance it will shift it and it would be doable without going to the vets so probably cheaper.I'm sure someone us based can link you to the site that sells it.



I buy from http://www.finchniche.com/product_baytril.php the shipping is just a smidge less than the other bird sites and you get free stuff. 

If you do end up getting it give me your babies weight and I'll tell you the dosage you'll need a 1ml syringe so if you don't have one go ask the pharmacist if you can have a 1ml needless syringe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention that she hadn't touched the water or the food for the past four days and I can feel her ribs. Poor baby is skin and bones.

Today she's been drinking lots and is actually eating food. 

I have no idea if that is a good sign as neither of my girls have been sick up until now. These are my first rats that I've owned and that's why I'm on here trying to get advice from other rat owners.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Getting fluids in her is most important. If she is eating willingly it is a good sign. A lot of the time, lack of interest in food is a big sign that they are very, very sick.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> Getting fluids in her is most important. If she is eating willingly it is a good sign. A lot of the time, lack of interest in food is a big sign that they are very, very sick.


That's a relief to hear. Thank you.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12179990&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

Is this appropriate for my rats? It's Oxbow Animal Health Food for Hamster, Gerbil And Rats


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes  the Oxbow Regal Rat food is really the best store brand block type you can buy.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Okay...I'll have to buy a bag this week then.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Update: *Andromeda has been eating and drinking normally the past two days. She's still skinny but is almost acting like her normal self. I will be keeping a close eye on her though because she could go back into acting like she had been before.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think she looks better. I apologize for the many replies I've made in this thread.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Good to hear 

How is her bloating? Has she been eliminating at all?


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

It seems to feel like a lump now. She's still pretty thin and tired put I hope that passes. :/


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

How's Andromeda doing? Is she still improving?


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well she's been drinking a lot of water and eating some. I'm still worried that she won't thrive after those days of not eating because it caused her to lose weight. 

I cleaned their food dish, water bottle and changed cardboard boxes and bleached sprayed the litter tray after cleaning it out (I rinsed it off with water and dried it with a paper towel so no irritants there). I'm still keeping an eye on her though and she ate a blueberry from my family's blueberry bushes. ^.^


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Unfortunately Andromeda passed away tonight.


----------

